
Ask HN: What is the license of comments here? - rsy96
On a site like stackoverflow, all questions and answers are licensed under Creative Commons and can be copied at will (when properly attributed). So, what is the license of comments here?
======
eli
Presumably each comment is copyrighted by its individual author and all rights
are reserved unless they tell you differently. Sites like SO that explicitly
require comments to be licensed CC are the exception.

------
maddayou
Hi, I am one of those who use; parts of sentences, sentences, topics thoughts,
of HN comments/commenters, from the web generaly, but i never asked. Often
it's the provoking, or funy, or.... -stuff, i use. Everytime i finished
something "postable" i share it with a cc-nc-share alike-licence, which i
think is in the motto of educate, enlightenment, and "share". i hope that i
did nothing wrong or intolerable...

it is a direct linking and dev-art doesn't like but risk a look find something
dau-related here:
[http://orig11.deviantart.net/c302/f/2015/257/1/4/_en__by_imm...](http://orig11.deviantart.net/c302/f/2015/257/1/4/_en__by_immernoch_september-d99klm8.png)

------
adultSwim
I would assume users retain full rights to their comments. I wasn't aware I
had agreed to anything else.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
No attempt to protect a copyright means no rights.

~~~
eric_bullington
Nope, you're thinking of trademarks. Your copyright exists at the exact moment
you create a copyrighted work, and you needn't do anything else to retain that
right [1].

1\. [http://web.law.columbia.edu/keep-your-
copyrights/copyrights](http://web.law.columbia.edu/keep-your-
copyrights/copyrights)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Right, thanks!

